# virt-manager throws VIR_ERR_AUTH_FAILED



## pmueller (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello,

I can start libvirtd without error message, but when I try to start virt-manager I get the following output:

```
$ virt-manager --debug --connect=qemu:///system
2013-02-17 16:31:10,865 (cli:71): virt-manager startup
2013-02-17 16:31:10,873 (virt-manager:297): Launched as: /usr/local/share/virt-manager/virt-manager.py --debug --connect=qemu:///system
2013-02-17 16:31:10,873 (virt-manager:298): GTK version: (2, 24, 6)
2013-02-17 16:31:10,874 (virt-manager:299): virt-manager version: 0.9.4
2013-02-17 16:31:10,874 (virt-manager:300): virtManager import: <module 'virtManager' from '/usr/local/share/virt-manager/virtManager/__init__.pyc'>
2013-02-17 16:31:11,356 (cli:118): virtinst version: 0.600.3
2013-02-17 16:31:11,357 (cli:119): virtinst import: <module 'virtinst' from '/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/virtinst/__init__.pyc'>
2013-02-17 16:31:11,719 (keyring:30): gnomekeyring bindings not installed, no keyring support
2013-02-17 16:31:12,977 (engine:408): No inspection thread because libguestfs is too old, not available, or libvirt is not thread safe.
2013-02-17 16:31:13,021 (systray:138): Showing systray: False
2013-02-17 16:31:13,033 (engine:199): About to connect to uris ['qemu:///system']
2013-02-17 16:31:13,373 (manager:172): Showing manager
2013-02-17 16:31:13,989 (engine:324): window counter incremented to 1
2013-02-17 16:31:13,990 (manager:172): Showing manager
2013-02-17 16:31:13,998 (connection:963): Scheduling background open thread for qemu:///system
2013-02-17 16:31:13,999 (connection:1019): Background 'open connection' thread is running
2013-02-17 16:31:13,999 (manager:172): Showing manager
Exception in thread Connect qemu:///system:
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/threading.py", line 551, in __bootstrap_inner
    self.run()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/threading.py", line 504, in run
    self.__target(*self.__args, **self.__kwargs)
  File "/usr/local/share/virt-manager/virtManager/connection.py", line 1049, in _open_thread
    libexc.get_error_code() == libvirt.VIR_ERR_AUTH_FAILED and
AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'VIR_ERR_AUTH_FAILED'

2013-02-17 16:31:17,131 (manager:185): Closing manager
2013-02-17 16:31:17,136 (engine:328): window counter decremented to 0
2013-02-17 16:31:17,138 (manager:185): Closing manager
2013-02-17 16:31:17,146 (engine:403): Exiting app normally.
```

Then I get the following error on the console where I started libvirtd:

```
# libvirtd --verbose
2013-02-17 15:31:14.038+0000: 75532288: info : libvirt version: 1.0.2
2013-02-17 15:31:14.038+0000: 75532288: error : do_open:1220 : no connection driver available for No connection for URI qemu:///system
2013-02-17 15:31:17.208+0000: 75527168: error : virNetSocketReadWire:1323 : End of file while reading data: Input/output error
```
Do you have an idea what the problem might be?

Thanks,
Peter


----------

